# Fisheye lens.



## xScorch Muffinx (Jun 10, 2010)

So, I bought a new camera the other day that came with an attached fisheye lens and I was wondering if anyone had any tips about how to use it.
It uses 35mm film if that helps.

Btw, if this is in the wrong section please tell me.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 11, 2010)

Get in close, a true "fisheye" for 35mm will give a very distorted view apart from the very centre of the frame, they are extremely expensive and not much good for general use, I'd suggest selling it as it will possibly get you enough cash for several other lens which you can use day to day. H


----------



## KKJUN (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess you bozght the lomography fisheye-thingy? A friend of mine has one of those, looks like a fun thing to play around a bit. I guess you should use an ISO 400-film, because if I remember correctly, the aperture is fixed to F8.


----------



## xScorch Muffinx (Jun 11, 2010)

KKJUN said:


> I guess you bought the lomography fisheye-thingy? A friend of mine has one of those, looks like a fun thing to play around a bit. I guess you should use an ISO 400-film, because if I remember correctly, the aperture is fixed to F8.


Yup, thats what I got. It was like $50. That's what I was using but only 19 of the 24 pictures appeared. Is this normal? I haven't really used actual FILM before.


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2010)

Thre is a big difference between a fisheye lens, and an fisheye attachment optic.


----------



## xScorch Muffinx (Jun 13, 2010)

KmH said:


> Thre is a big difference between a fisheye lens, and an fisheye attachment optic.


Im not sure which it is.
Im new to this stuff.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 14, 2010)

If it fits on the end of a lens its an attachment, if it is the lens which fits your camera, its a lens. H


----------



## peterson (Jun 25, 2010)

These are the some feature that are in  Fisheye lens.
    1 Removable fish-eye lens mounts easily to your cell phone or digital cameras lens
    2 Can be mounted by the included magnet or double-sided tape
    3 Includes lens cap to protect lens when not in use
    4 Creates a fun fish-eye effect for your pictures!


----------



## smokinphoto (Jul 9, 2010)

*This one is interesting. *It is true that the fisheye is not a lens to use all the time. It is certainly not one to keep attached to one's camera while walking around. But when the right photo does come along, and you have the fisheye in your bag, it can create stunning photos over which normal people ooh and aah.

*Make The Lines Work With You*
As you know, the fisheye distorts straight lines into ridiculous curves. Straight lines, depending on where they are in the photo can be pulled a lot, a little, or not at all. The farther they are from the the center line of the photo, the more distortion there is. The closer the line is to the midpoint of the X or Y axis of the lens, the straighter the line will be.

For example, on the photo below, there is immense distortion on the bleachers and moderate distortion on the press box. The curved bleachers lead directly out of the photo. The lines are working against the photo here. The middle of the photo, where there is no distortion, is a green field, and there is nothing interesting going on there. This photo could have worked if the horizon line were straight, and if the bleachers and the press box were symmetric on either side of the photo. This same photo, taken with a normal lens, would actually be very good.

*Make The Distortion Work For You*
Badly distorted people look bad, just like badly distorted lines. They don't lead you out of the photo, and they don't affect the point of entry, usually, but they do make the subjects look stupid. This can work to your detriment. If you have someone on the edge of the photo, that person's head and feet will be in the same place, but the person's waist will be somewhere else completely! Remember, people are straight lines, too!


----------



## KKJUN (Jul 10, 2010)

I think no one really understood, what the OP actually bought. It's this:







It's a cheap film camera with a cheap lens. i don't think it's a true fisheye tue, it has an angle of view of 170° I think. It's not an interchangable lens, and definaltely not near high quality, just a fun thing to fool around with.


----------

